# Cleanup crew



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Would a cleanup crew be ok in a tank with a fuzzy dwarf lionfish, a flame angelfish, and a maroon clown as long as they were too big for the lion to eat?


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

I kinda need to know to set my tank up :? 

Anybody?


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i`d say some large snais/hermits. anything else wouldnt last long


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

So my best snails would be turbos, right? What are some large hermits I could get?


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

well, though its not a hermit, you might try an emerald crab or two... but I suggest that only because I know they're probably big enough, and they spend the whole day munching on algae and whatever else they find in the sand or on the rocks. Someone else please correct me if emeralds are a bad matchup with the other livestock listed


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i think the dwarf lion may try to make a snack out of the emerald crabs. 
the large shells of hermits or snails may put it off though


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there any specific species of hermits I should try, or just large specimens?


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

i`m sorry, cant help with species so i`ll say just large specimens !


----------



## AWSskater (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, thanks! I've decided on about 20 turbo snails, a serpent star, and a longspine urchin. I'll start stocking them in in two weeks.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

just as long as it doesn't fit in the lionfishes mouth it should be okay.


----------

